# Idlewild Mansion....Years After The Fire.



## Nightsblood (Jan 5, 2008)

These are a few shots I took a couple of days ago. Believe it or not, this used to be a mansion setting with the first photo being a stable and the second, a guest house. A few years ago, bums accidentally set it on fire. Shame. Its going through the rebuild state now.


----------



## timd346 (Jan 5, 2008)

I like the first one alot looks spooky.


----------

